# Completely new to tablet and pc installation in cars



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm curious about using a pc in my car. It seems like it could be a powerful tool.

The only problem is I have no idea what pc tools are out there. Why would you mount a tablet in your car?

I am extremely knowledgeable about computers. 

What piqued my curiousity was the possibility of using my laptop as a dsp.


----------



## Babo (Jun 11, 2021)

Was thinking just that for a while, too.

The issue I had problem jumping over was power consumption against boot time.

If left in standby, it would drain my battery in matter of few days tops 

If fully shut down, I'd have to wait for boot each time I start the car.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

you're replying to a banned guy!! But since your avatar shows some logic gates,... you can make a pre-boot controller. When you hit the remote from afar to disarm/unlock the car, it will blink/beep. That's your start-the-boot signal/trigger (and hold it on for just a minute or two and then OR it with the acc line/signal if you really got into the car). By the time you get in, put on the seatbelt, and about to start the vehicle it's already booted up and ready to jam. (A small microcontroller or programmable logic device with a solid-state line driver (not a mechanical relay) might do the trick to assert the accessory/ignition-on line.)

edit: if you can design a PCB and wire chips, start a new thread (not on this banned person thread)


----------

